# Photographing Artwork?



## HirePhotographer (Nov 1, 2008)

What are the general guidelines when photographing artwork?  

We have been requested to find someone to shoot several art galleries and they (the galleries director) wants to be able to publish a monthly brochure of the art rotation . . . 

Should permission be aquired from every artist, or is it up to the gallery to obtain these permissions?

Thanks


----------



## Phranquey (Nov 1, 2008)

That would be up to the gallery. The photos are for _them_ to publish their circulation. 
In this case, I highly doubt the owners of any lended artwork would mind photos being in a cirular to draw additional gallery viewers, since that is why the art is there in the first place.


----------

